# Pasta Carbonara Question



## PastaKing (Mar 6, 2008)

Doesn't eating the raw egg make you sick? Has anyone tried this? I have been wanting to make it, but can't get around the fact, that I am eating an uncooked egg.


----------



## miniman (Mar 6, 2008)

I believe the idea is that the egg is cooked as you stir it through the pasta. I guess it does carry a risk of infection, but that should not be a problem to healthy adults. 

The guidelines are that the very young, pregnant women and the elderly should avoid raw and lightly cooked aggs as they are more at risk. If you are making the dish at home, I suggest using a good supplier.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 6, 2008)

Bobay oysters, steak tartare, a lot of protein shakes all use raw eggs. Unless you are in a category like Miniman says or in an area where eggs are not safe, you should be fine.  I always have my yolk raw in a soft-boiled, fried or poached egg with no issues and if I can't wait or my egg yolk looks like it is beginning to cook, I'll eat the fried egg with raw white as well.  Where I am, eggs are safe and I am not in a danger group. 

And Miniman is also right about the pasta, the heat of the pasta should be sufficient to stop the egg from being raw without it scrambling.


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 6, 2008)

Ditto what miniman and Bilby said.  I'm alive to tell the tale.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 6, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> Doesn't eating the raw egg make you sick? Has anyone tried this? I have been wanting to make it, but can't get around the fact, that I am eating an uncooked egg.


 
Do you like Caesar Salad?  Raw egg.....and anchovy to boot.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 6, 2008)

Raw egg doesn't make you sick automatically.  

A raw egg contaminated with salmonella can make you sick *IF* it hasn't been properly cooked.  The odds that you will get a contaminated egg are variously quoted as 1:20,000; 1:30,000 and up.  If you are very concerned or are immune system challenged, go with pasteurized eggs.  They are completely safe to eat raw.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 6, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Do you like Caesar Salad? Raw egg.....and anchovy to boot.


 
I *HATE *seafood!! At one time I loved Caesar Salad. Then I heard they put anchovy in it. I haven't touched it in 5 years.

I am going to make this dish tonight. If you never see a post from me again, you know I'm dead lol.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 6, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> I *HATE *seafood!! At one time I loved Caesar Salad. Then I heard they put anchovy in it. I haven't touched it in 5 years.
> 
> I am going to make this dish tonight. If you never see a post from me again, you know I'm dead lol.



I will have to say - shame on you (insert a pointing finger )for not eating Caesar Salad for 5 years!  You didn't know the anchovy was in there when you DID like it so it shouldn't matter now - it's the same thing!  

You'll be fine with the carbonara - now I'm craving it!!!!!!


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I will have to say - shame on you (insert a pointing finger )for not eating Caesar Salad for 5 years! You didn't know the anchovy was in there when you DID like it so it shouldn't matter now - it's the same thing!
> 
> You'll be fine with the carbonara - now I'm craving it!!!!!!


 
lolol!!!

One question for you. How do I re-heat this? I don't want to over cook the egg. Whne I reheat pasta, I fry it in Olive oil and butter. I don't think that sounds very good with this dish.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 6, 2008)

I just reheat mine in the microwave (if it's just a bowl) or a double cooker.  I don't think you wil overcook the egg that way.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I just reheat mine in the microwave (if it's just a bowl) or a double cooker. I don't think you wil overcook the egg that way.


 
You are SOOO right on

I just got done eating it. WHAT FLAVOR!! 

Looks like I have yet another dish to add to my cookbook

Thanks for your help!!


----------

